# Sony head unit



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

What do you guys think of this Sony head unit?


http://www.crutchfield.com/S-qvODjF9HRC3/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=300&I=158GT200


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

For that price, this is what I think.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

ExiLeZX said:


> For that price, this is what I think.


http://www.crutchfield.com/S-LNHEGLGJhbH/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=300&I=130DEH2700


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Heh, w/e, point is, I'd recommend a better quality unit from Pioneer or Alpine.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Eclipse>Alpine>Pioneer>Sony


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> Eclipse>Alpine>Pioneer>Sony


I bought the Alpine. It should arrive thursday.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> Eclipse>Alpine>Pioneer>Sony


Thats a very vague judgement.


----------

